# Trend Router lathe



## MikeJhn (25 Sep 2017)

Just bought a Trend Router lathe off e-bay at a good price, anyone have any tips or comments on how to get the best out of it, it has the manual and all the available accessories with it, I have four different router to choose from, from a Katsu up too a 2.5HP Hitachi so not lacking a powerful or detail unit to attach to it, just looking for some hint and tips from those who have/had one.

Mike


----------



## SVB (25 Sep 2017)

One listed in for sale section now. Owner may be worth a PM?


----------



## dickm (25 Sep 2017)

Got one from the tip in Newport Pagnell years ago and tried to get on with it but failed. Whoever it was on the forum who bought it off me probably worked out how to use it properly :?


----------



## bugbear (26 Sep 2017)

SVB":1novvvc3 said:


> One listed in for sale section now. Owner may be worth a PM?



Good idea - this thread:

post1174760.html?hilit=router#p1174760

And this one (a year ago)

post1066799.html?hilit=%20router%20lathe%20#p1066799

BugBear


----------



## MikeJhn (27 Sep 2017)

Anyone know where I can source a replacement cable, thinking of getting a cycle cable, can sorse one at 3500mm long, but don't know if its long enough anyone know?

Mike


----------



## dickm (27 Sep 2017)

Well, the whole thing is about a metre long and if I recall correctly, the cable runs from end to end and back, with a few extra turns. So 3500mm should be plenty. But best to ask someone who still has the "lathe"!


----------



## MikeJoh (27 Sep 2017)

Found 3mm Bowden cable on e-bay in any length so no longer a problem.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (29 Sep 2017)

Also found these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ajax-Scientifi ... QBYS9FS3HW and 25mm ones further down the page, so it looks as though I am sorted for spares of the items that break most often, will post again when they all turn up.

Also found these on e-bay: http://www.tts-group.co.uk/assorted-pla ... -PULL.html

Reason behind obtaining these is that one 50mm wheel was broken when the unit arrived and the cable was not in good condition, I negotiated a discount with the vendor that I am happy with, so it cost me a lot less than first posted, even with buying the spares it still comes in less than the original £60.00.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (29 Sep 2017)

3mm Bowden cable is too thick for the pulleys, teach me measure the original, couldn't find the vernier calliper, still I need some catenary wire, 2mm now sourced and ordered.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (3 Oct 2017)

If anyone is interested there is a thread on the Router Lathe here: http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtur ... apter.html

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (5 Oct 2017)

In case anyone else is looking for one of these, I thought it may be helpful to point out what to look for when buying second hand, beside the obvious checking the cast items are intact and the rails are straight, it seems that the 2"/50mm pulleys are somewhat delicate, as all the ones I have seen have a 1"/25mm pulley on the cable drive end of the unit on the underside, this should be a 50mm pulley to keep the correct tension on the cable, see the post's above for possible source's, the cable itself is 1.5mm dia, which is a standard cycle brake cable size, or just look for 1.5mm dia Bowden cable on the internet or e-bay, for the fittings to the cable, electrical crimp fittings will work for the spring and carriage attachment, if I find any other tips I will post on here, I am especially looking at chip and dust management as well as the tips given on the Routerforums site re the guide's.

Mike


----------



## Mike Jordan (5 Oct 2017)

I have a home built version which weighs a lot but has made a good job of the tapered barley twists I've made. I suggest that you set up to cut an anti clockwise twist first, the results are better in my experience than the clockwise twist. The anti clock twist means that the router is cutting with the grain rather than against it.
I'm undecided about pairing up things like the front legs of a chair for instance with clockwise and anti clockwise twists on the legs. Certainly I do things like wine tables with the anti clock twist since it cuts and sands up much more quickly and easily.
My working method is to turn the item between centres on the lathe before cutting the twists and then return the part to the lathe to tidy up the start and finish points as required.
Best of luck with project.
Mike.


----------



## MikeJhn (5 Oct 2017)

Mike

Thanks for the insight, never thought about anti clockwise twist being with the grain cutting up to now, but doesn't this depend on which way around you put the piece in the lathe?

Mike


----------



## Mike Jordan (5 Oct 2017)

No that would be like turning a bolt round to make a left hand thread. It's still the same each way round but I admit it tends to bend the mind a little.
Mike.


----------



## MikeJhn (5 Oct 2017)

Knee jerk post, obvious when you give it a little thought. #-o 

Mike


----------



## Mike Jordan (5 Oct 2017)

To be a bit more constructive I think you have to wind the cable round the drum the opposite way. That's the way mine works anyway.
Mike.


----------



## MikeJhn (5 Oct 2017)

On the Trend it works both ways as standard, you have to attach the cable clamp on the router carriage to the opposite cable i.e. Attaching the cable clamp to the lug on the top cable will produce a left hand spiral, attaching the cable clamp to the lug on the bottom cable will produce a right hand spiral.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (6 Oct 2017)

These: http://www.tts-group.co.uk/assorted-pla ... -PULL.html turned out to be perfect, the hole in the centre is able to be opened up to accommodate the existing shaft (just) may have to reinforce the hub with a bit of epoxy, but its working fine at the moment. They are indexed to each other so can be stacked if needed for other applications, seem quite useful.

Mike


----------



## MikeJhn (21 Oct 2017)

Anyone that has a need for a 50mm pulley for their router lathe let me know, I now have fifteen or so.

Mike


----------



## bugbear (31 Oct 2017)

MikeJhn":1d3o2zlf said:


> These: http://www.tts-group.co.uk/assorted-pla ... -PULL.html turned out to be perfect, the hole in the centre is able to be opened up to accommodate the existing shaft (just) may have to reinforce the hub with a bit of epoxy, but its working fine at the moment. They are indexed to each other so can be stacked if needed for other applications, seem quite useful.
> 
> Mike


Could you "double up" the hub, using another hub from a spare donor pulley?

BugBear


----------



## MikeJhn (31 Oct 2017)

I could, but seems unnecessary as its working fine.

Mike


----------



## bugbear (31 Oct 2017)

MikeJhn":2hcqqvnf said:


> I could, but seems unnecessary as its working fine.
> 
> Mike


You mentioned it might need reinforcing?

BugBear


----------



## MikeJhn (31 Oct 2017)

I thought it may, but does not seem to need it, runs true and does the job, but a good thought and will keep it in mind for the futrue if needed.

Mike


----------

